
.net Awards 2011: the top 10 young developers of the year - sebkomianos
http://www.netmagazine.com/features/net-awards-2011-top-10-young-developers-year
======
tybris
Why is it the top 10? Their profiles seem really standard for developers aged
19. Who didn't start playing around with PHP and JavaScript at age 14?

~~~
jswinghammer
Anyone over 30 :)

------
entity64
Are those being able to create websites and use fancy web frameworks nowadays
considered top developers?

------
rbanffy
Isn't it interesting there's only one mention to C#, one to Java and one to
Windows?

~~~
jswinghammer
And basically all of them listed PHP.

I guess you need to be a little older to truly form a deep hatred for PHP.

~~~
jinushaun
Because PHP and the whole LAMP stack is like air. Everyone knows it because
all you have to do to use it is just breathe. Anyone can just pick it up and
immediately make an awesome website. It's a simple easy-to-learn language with
dozens of easy all-in-one installers. No command line haxoring needed. Unlike
ASP.NET, the tools are free. Unlike Rails or Django, hosting is cheap and easy
to find.

With all the hate on PHP, I feel like it's the childhood friend from
elementary and middle school that you out-grew because you became "too cool"
for them in high school.

~~~
rbanffy
> hosting is cheap and easy to find.

It's not like you can get a private VPS for next to nothing and, with things
like Google App Engine (which supports Python and Java) going for almost
nothing, there is little reason to go with PHP unless you have most of your
code already written in it.

------
ThomPete
It's interesting to see the kind of heroes these guys have. Wonder if that is
general for their generation.

~~~
sebkomianos
General as in "shared by everyone" or as in "shared among geeks/nerds/people
that are into development"?

Also interesting is their education, it's making it obvious that we are moving
away from universities (although the sample isn't in any way big enough we can
get the hint, I guess)

------
keyle
6 UK, 3 US and 1 DE. I wonder what was the sample size like?

I also like the mag that's from 1994 with a 'beta' on its logo.

------
antoarts
Why only web developers?

~~~
jasonlotito
.net is a magazine focused on web development.

According to the site, it's "The world's best-selling magazine for web
designers and developers since 1994"

~~~
antoarts
Oh, I thought the .Net had something to do with Microsoft's framework with the
same name

~~~
rbanffy
It's weird Microsoft seems OK with the brand overlap...

~~~
smiler
.net magazine first launched in 1994 - well before Microsoft even dreamed up
the .NET framework, hence nothing Microsoft can do anyway

~~~
ThomPete
And it's actually a pretty decent magazine. Much better than your average
internet focused magazines out there.

~~~
rbanffy
And the title has always put me off...

